# Best SD DTV dvr?



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Title says it all... Any opinions on the best (most advanced?) SD dvr?


----------



## bahlk (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not a pro by any means, but I have a R16-300 and a R22-100. I like the R22 because I have an external hard drive attached to it and it has alot more features. On the downside, the R22 is slower than the R16 and it is our main workhorse so speed would help things out. 

I haven't had any problems with the R16. Of course with anything YMMV.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I think that Bahlk is talking about D* receivers. The latest E* SD DVR receiver is the Duo DVR 625.

You could use the Duo DVR ViP 722 for SD (I think they dropped the fees for not having HD service).

See http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/dvr/default.aspx for more info.


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

jsk said:


> I think that Bahlk is talking about D* receivers. The latest E* SD DVR receiver is the Duo DVR 625.
> 
> You could use the Duo DVR ViP 722 for SD (I think they dropped the fees for not having HD service).
> 
> See http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/dvr/default.aspx for more info.


Yeah - my fault... I meant Direct TV receivers... I found a hole in my trees, and got a lock on their bird, which I cannot do with DNW, since they have 2. My 'window' is about degrees, I'm guessing, and I gotta' switch over, so I'm lookin' for the best SD receiver.

AND, the external attached storage is definitely a plus, for offloading. I'm guessing there's no DRM problems with that?


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Hughes SD-DVR40 (240 GB) HD DVR

Anybody use one of these?


----------



## bahlk (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't even notice this was in the Dish forums...my bad.


----------



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

bahlk said:


> I didn't even notice this was in the Dish forums...my bad.


No, looks like MY bad... I clicked on the SUB-forum name. (can't read good - went to public school )

Mods - wanna' move this to Direct TV sub forum?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had two. A Phillips TIVO for about four years, until it finally ceased functioning. And an R16-300. R16 works well, is very fast, with 100 hours of hard drive space. Unfortunately, it does not offer the 30-second skip. I'd also like to add that we shouldn't be surprised if, one year from now, DirecTV, Dish, and the cable operators begin disabling the FF function during recorded network TV programs. Right now, about 27% of HHs have some type of DVR. We're reaching the point where the network ad model is no longer viable.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

A Clarification. Disable the FF function during commercials. Right now, advertisers spend US$ 70B a year for commercials on cable and broadcast network TV.


----------

